# Rare: 1999 BMW R1100RT for sale



## Mandalazu (Dec 9, 2012)

An *amazing* ride with all the extras, including

* Locking hard bags (brand new top case added) with OEM liners
* Oversized electronically adjustable windscreen
* Three new accessory electrical plugs
* Kaoko throttle lock
* OEM cylinder head guards
* New Metzler tires
* New brakes & fluid

Engine, final drive, and transmission maintained and up to date.

Unique Boston Green finish produced this model year only. One of only 411 bikes imported into the U.S.

Very clean, safe and enjoyable. 59.6K miles.

*Asking $3,999.*

Columbus, Ohio. Direct message for more details and photos.


----------



## SinNH (Apr 3, 2021)

Mandalazu said:


> An *amazing* ride with all the extras, including
> 
> 
> Locking hard bags (brand new top case added) with OEM liners
> ...


Great machine! Bought mine new, a black 2000, at about 140,000 miles, swing arm bushings was the most major fix I have done on it and that was PM.


----------



## glen1200gt (2 mo ago)

Still available


----------

